# root jar



## madman (Mar 28, 2010)

newest jar to my collection didnt notice when i bought it but its got some amber streaks in it


----------



## madman (Mar 28, 2010)

found this info very interesting      http://www.indstate.edu/vchs/history/rootfamily.htm


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 29, 2010)

Root jars are nice....dont center collection on them but would be nice to have a set.   

 ESP if you can get them with the correct lids!!!   Root lids are a prized piece of fruit jar history.

   David


----------



## idigjars (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice jar Madman.  Congrats on the jar.  I have a friend who really likes the root jars.  He has a couple interesting colors.   The Root history is also interesting.  Thanks for sharing the pic with us and the link.  Best regards to all.  Paul


----------



## madman (Mar 30, 2010)

hmm thanks! id love to see a pix of a root jar lid????


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 31, 2010)

Tough lids to find, most are in less than nice shape.  I forgot where I got this picture.  Have had it for a couple of years to use as a reference for what to look for when out a hunting.


----------



## madman (Apr 1, 2010)

dang it! i used to dig alot of those, oh well thanks for posting the pix! ill be on the look out!


----------

